# [OT] stavolta microsoft ce l'ha messo davvero in quel posto

## .:chrome:.

penso che l'argomento meriti un po' di attenzione, perché sembra sia stato fatto passare abbastanza in secondo piano.

si parla sempre delle stesse cose: DRM di Microsoft e Intel che srotola chilometri di tappeti rossi...

non mi perderò in inutili spiegazioni e rimando direttamente alla questione importante di cui volevo parlare, di cui si è ampiamente discusso sul forum degli studenti della Facoltà di Ingegneria di Brescia.

dico solo una cosa: mi viene da vomitare

----------

## Tiro

come già detto in altri topic basta non comprare intel...o sbaglio?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> come già detto in altri topic basta non comprare intel...o sbaglio?

 

sbagli.

"designed for Microsoft Longhorn" o come cribbio lo chiameranno richiedrà queste caratteristiche del processore, per cui anche AMD si dovrà adeguare (l'ha già fatto) e lo stesso stanno facendo in IBM e Motorola

----------

## xchris

mica nasceranno i modchip per disabilitare DRM...

sarebbe il colmo...

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh in tal caso ne prenoto uno!

ps: ma non c'era già un thread sullo stesso argomento?

----------

## Tiro

mi chiedo cosa penserà il neofita di computer quando realizzerà di aver comprato un pacco e deciderà di venderlo pr prendersene uno più vecchio con winXP...in sintesi basta non comprare schede madri nuove.

Quanto pensi che possa durare una manovra economica del genere?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

La recente sconfitta delle multinazionali in europa mi lascia ben sperare... se il nostro sistema giuridico non è completamente marcio, questo sistema verrà bloccato dall'antitrust.

Se invece passerà (dopo storie come quella della marchetta SIAE sui supporti vergini non mi stupisco più di nulla), smetterò di vedere i film di Hollywood, o meglio li guarderò solo piratati (perché continueranno a girare sul p2p come prima - anzi, molto, MOLTO PIU' di prima) e comprerò solo le opere rilasciate senza DRM.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è proprio così semplice... anche perchè se una cosa serve serve... che vada con certe limitazioni o meno. e poi questa è la nostra opinione, magari altri non la pensano così. in ogni caso... le limitazioni saranno molte, almeno in principio.

----------

## SilverXXX

Ma è implementabile in progetti open, "sto coso"?

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che la nebulosa che gravita attorno a sto coso la stia rendendo meno comprensibile di ciò che è. da quello che ho capito io i controlli vengono fatti ad un livello inferiore del sistema operativo, quindi è in forse anche l'esecuzione di sistemi operativi che non utilizzino drm, quindi tutto quello che c'è prima di sto coso di microsoft dalle corna lunghe. per le specifiche: sembra che intel non le abbia fornite.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ma è implementabile in progetti open, "sto coso"?

 

sì. il kernel .13 integra già la versione AMD del DRM

----------

## Apetrini

Mi sembrano tutte azioni che vanno contro leggi sul monopolio...

La UE non permetterà questa cosa poiche uccide il libero mercato....

se pensiamo che l'UE ha fatto storie perche veniva installato di default il Windows Media Player sui pc venduti, figuriamoci se riesce a digerire una cosa di questo tipo.

Linux non morirà!! l'UE alla fine ha stanziato(mi pare) dei fondi per l'Open Source, non avrebbe senso che si dessero le martellate sui co***oni da soli.

Spero che questa cosa sarà l'ennesimo fallimento di casa Microsoft.

Se poi si dovesse rivelare il contrario... be penso che potrei uccidere qualcuno, statemi lontani.

Scherzi a parte speriamo nel meglio, ma alla fine:

"Fortuna Imperatix Mundi - Carl Orff".

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> è in forse anche l'esecuzione di sistemi operativi che non utilizzino drm, quindi tutto quello che c'è prima di sto coso di microsoft dalle corna lunghe. per le specifiche: sembra che intel non le abbia fornite.

 

Non proprio, linux continuerebbe a girare ma a costo di disabilitare il DRM dal BIOS. Ciò significa non vedere i film che richiedono DRM, non ascoltare musica, non aprire documenti scritti con MS office, non ricevere mail mandate con outlook e non poterne inviare ad utenti outlook, etc. etc.

In teoria è già così da anni per i DVD video, se non fosse per il fatto che CSS è così fragile che si spezza con un grissino...  :Very Happy:  e per fortuna, la giustizia ha dato ragione a DVD Jon, il creatore di DeCSS, quindi qualsiasi lettore video opensource lo può usare senza paura di ripercussioni legali.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sì. il kernel .13 integra già la versione AMD del DRM

 

non lo sapevo... è una piccola buona notizia no?

scusate se con il post di prima ho creato confusione a qualcuno.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   Ma è implementabile in progetti open, "sto coso"? 
> 
> sì. il kernel .13 integra già la versione AMD del DRM

 

basta non abilitarlo... :Wink: 

Secondo me non c'è da farsi prendere dal panico... non ci sono nè numeri nè nulla... Io non avevo intezione di acquistare longcazzorn neanche se non includeva questa feature... figuriamoci ora... sono solo una banda di deficienti questi della M$, e secondo me servirà solo a rendere più forte il movimento open

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   
> 
> sì. il kernel .13 integra già la versione AMD del DRM 
> 
> non lo sapevo... è una piccola buona notizia no?

 

il supporto per il DRM in linux ha sollevato qualche mese

fa molte, moltissime polemiche, buono o cattivo?

il DRM a me sembra l'ennesimo tentativo di isolarci

e di permettere alle solite multinazionali di controllare

e limitare in ogni modo possibile, la libertà degli utenti

ecco una breve definizione anche se il discorso è molto

vasto e complesso: *wikipedia wrote:*   

> Con Digital Rights Management (DRM), il cui significato letterale è gestione dei diritti digitali, si intendono i sistemi tecnologici mediante i quali i titolari di diritti d'autore possono esercitare ed amministrare tali diritti nell'ambiente digitale, grazie alla possibilità di rendere protetti, identificabili e tracciabili tutti gli usi in rete di materiali adeguatamente marchiati.

 

a me non piace tale sistema...mi da il nervoso

(ma non perche' voglia piratare musica o altro è proprio il principio )

----------

## SilverXXX

Anche io sono dell'idea che i vari drm siano tra i cosiddetti mediamente (io sono per il cd fisico, e cerco di comprare più roba originale che posso, se merita). Anche perchè dopo che io ho comprato una canzone (per esempio) la voglio ascoltare come mi pare, dove mi pare e con qualunque strumento.

----------

## Tiro

se implementano il DRM solo ed esclusivamente per il software è un conto ma se lo implementano anche per la multimedialità beh...allora investo tutti i soldi che ho in schede madri attuali che ancora non implementano il DRM e vedremo se in futuro non le rivendo al doppio!

Ricordo che il boom del pc in Italia è scoppiato con la possibiltà di scaricare musica da internet e successivamente film. Quanta gente ha il pc SOLO per vedere e ascoltare e produrre file multimediali? MILIONI. Quanta gente è disposta a pagare il software originale per uso personale? Personalmente penso che si stiano tirando la zappa sui piedi...POVERINI!

----------

## Simbul

Il problema è a grandi linee lo stesso di MSN messenger: a me fa schifo ma sono costretto ad usarlo. Perchè?

Perchè lo usano tutti, ed usano praticamente solo quello. E perchè usano solo quello?

Perchè Microsoft ha avuto la forza necessaria per imporlo come standard de facto, semplicemente attivandolo automaticamente in Windows.

Il DRM è una faccenda indubbiamente più complicata, ma non dubito che Microsoft faccia conto di utilizzare lo stesso processo per imporlo al mercato. E quando il 90% dei produttori di contenuti (ma forse già il 60% basterebbe) implementerà il DRM, quale sistema operativo potrà permettersi di non supportarlo? E quanti utenti sarebbero disposti a rinunciare ai contenuti coperti da DRM?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Il problema è a grandi linee lo stesso di MSN messenger: a me fa schifo ma sono costretto ad usarlo. Perchè?
> 
> Perchè lo usano tutti, 

 

[OT]piccola nota: si è vero lo usano tutti e la cosa + triste

è che pur odiando quell'insulso protocollo mi sono dovuto arrendere

ed adoperarlo (gaim)  poichè nelle comunità di online gaming

icq/jabber non sanno neppure cosa sia....ed è necessario avere

un canale di comunicazione...tristezza[/OT]

----------

## SilverXXX

Abbiamo ciò che ci meritiamo evidentemente.

ps. se non è il solito stupido sistema "securitybyobscurity" non ci dovrebbe essere nessun problema a scriver del codice per usarlo, no?

----------

## X-Drum

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Abbiamo ciò che ci meritiamo evidentemente.
> 
> 

 

?_? cioè non ho capito questa affermazione...

----------

## SilverXXX

Vuol dire che se le major riescono a imporre sta cosa sul mercato, il mercato se la merita

----------

## silian87

Per me questa mossa e' una mega-limitazione alla liberta' di tutti, e lo dico io che non sono affatto uno scaricatore o rippatore accanito! Come si fa, spero che verra' fermato tutto dall'anti-trust.

----------

## =DvD=

Io penso che a parole sia cosi potente, nei fatti sia una cosa molto meno potente...

----------

## Sasdo

Domanda da disnformato: stando a quel che si sa ora di tutto questo ambaradan, effettivamente, Linux e soci potranno girare su queste macchine?

----------

## SilverXXX

Buona parte della potenza sta (in teoria) nel fatto che anche nei cavi tra i vari apparecchi, come tra pc e monitor, viaggiano dati criptati.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Domanda da disnformato: stando a quel che si sa ora di tutto questo ambaradan, effettivamente, Linux e soci potranno girare su queste macchine?

 

Sì, basterà disabilitarlo dal BIOS e non poter più accedere a nessun contenuto che richiede DRM.

Vorrei precisare comunque che il "trusted computing" adottato da Linux nel 2.6.12 è MOOOOLTO diverso da quello di microsoft. Tanto per cominciare (basta andare a leggere le info del kernel) è un insieme di specifiche open source a tutto vantaggio dell'utente. Per essere chiari, a differenza dell'implementazione microsoft, è l'utente (o la sua distro, sotto delega esplicita e facoltativa dell'utente) a dire cosa va bene e cosa no.

In altre parole, per fare un esempio, se né tu né la tua distro avete firmato un eseguibile (virus/spyware/etc.), questo non potrà andare in nessun modo in esecuzione.

Il trusted computing sarà inoltre usato dal progetto di Andrea Arcangeli CPUShare: una banca potrà eseguire delle elaborazioni di dati altamente confidenziali su computer di estranei, senza il rischio che questi dati possano essere in alcun modo divulgati.

----------

## spugna

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Buona parte della potenza sta (in teoria) nel fatto che anche nei cavi tra i vari apparecchi, come tra pc e monitor, viaggiano dati criptati.

 

A discapito delle prestazioni, suppongo...

----------

## =DvD=

 *spugna wrote:*   

> A discapito delle prestazioni, suppongo...

 

Che su un intel 20ghz uno puo sopportare...

Bah a me sembra sempre difficile. 

E se riprendo lo schermo con una telecamera?

e se capto il segnale dopo che è stato decriptato?

Prima tocchiamo con mano... per me non sarà cosi potente

----------

## SilverXXX

Dovrebbe essere fatto tutto via hw (usando dei DSP suppongo) quindi non è che si avrà occupazione della cpu o simili. In teoria, il segnale dopo il decoder è pulito, ma bisogna vedere, penso che prendere quel segnale avrà una difficolta pari a una mod ps2 (cioè una ventina di punti da saldare direttamente su pcb e piedini di chip)

----------

## oRDeX

Lo spero anche io che non sarà così potente come ci sta sembrando..anzi ancor meglio spero che l'UE e l'antitrust blocchino tutto....

Sarebbe la fine per la libertà vera e propria!

Spero solo, nel caso in cui tutto questo dovesse succedere, che il mondo underground riesca a dare la sua sonora risposta ed opporsi al sistema..come ha sempre fatto quando ce n'è stato bisogno

----------

## oRDeX

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> ... penso che prendere quel segnale avrà una difficolta pari a una mod ps2 (cioè una ventina di punti da saldare direttamente su pcb e piedini di chip)

 

L'importante è sapere che si possa fare...dopodicchè ci si riuscirà

----------

## CarloJekko

 *spugna wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   Buona parte della potenza sta (in teoria) nel fatto che anche nei cavi tra i vari apparecchi, come tra pc e monitor, viaggiano dati criptati. 
> 
> A discapito delle prestazioni, suppongo...

 

Bhe questo si deve dimostrare... se il codice deve essere criptato e poi decriptato le performance calano di molto sicuramente...

È da studiare...

----------

## Simbul

Se crittazione e decrittazione sono svolte da un HW dedicato non credo che impatteranno più di tanto sulle prestazioni.

Riprendere lo schermo con una telecamera non mi sembra una procedura propriamente lossless  :Wink: 

Non dubito che un modo di craccare anche questo sistema prima o poi si troverà (anche se potrebbe essere una cosa faticosa): il problema però è che non vengono colpiti solo i "pirati", ma anche gli altri utenti, le cui possibilità di scelta sono sempre più ridotte e che sempre più sono e saranno succubi delle decisioni di Microsoft.

----------

## Sasdo

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Sì, basterà disabilitarlo dal BIOS e non poter più accedere a nessun contenuto che richiede DRM.
> 
> 

 

Ah, ochei.

Capisco il problema ma se si può disattivare allora non ne farei un dramma...

----------

## Ic3M4n

il dramma è che se lo disattivi non puoi avere accesso ai file multimediali "firmati drm"

----------

## Sasdo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> il dramma è che se lo disattivi non puoi avere accesso ai file multimediali "firmati drm"

 

Uhm... domanda: potrò comunque eseguire software DRM?

O neanche quello?

E se potrò eseguire sw DRM, perchè non potrò accedere ai file multimediali DRM?

Infine, a quanto ho capito:

Abilito DRM -> Posso eseguire _solo_ sw DRM, posso accedere a qualsiasi file (anche i non DRM?)

Disabilito DRM -> Posso eseguire tutto il sw non DRM (e quello DRM invece?) e non posso accedere ai file multimediali DRM.

Ho capito bene?

Grazie (chiedo venia per l'ignoranza)

(con questo faccio 400 messaggi! Tanti auguri a me! =)

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Abilito DRM -> Posso eseguire qualsiasi software (DRM e non), posso accedere a qualsiasi file, posso utilizzare qualsiasi hardware. solo il software DRM può accedere ai dati e all'hardware DRM e solo un OS DRM può eseguire del software DRM.

Disabilito DRM -> Posso eseguire tutto il sw non DRM; NON posso eseguire il software DRM e non posso accedere ai file e molto probabilmente l'hardware DRM non funzionerà o avrà funzionalità limitate.

Cmq non si tratta di file multimediali (senza i quali si può tranquillamente vivere): si parla anche di siti web, e-mail, documenti office, libri digitali (tipo PDF) nonché qualsiasi altro documento che possa passare da un PC all'altro.

Ci tengo a far notare che non ho detto da nessuna parte "Microsoft": il trusted computing, in sé, è una cosa POSITIVA, in quanto intaccherà pesantemente -tra le altre cose- la diffusione di virus e spam; è l'implementazione Microsoft+Intel che non è accettabile, in quanto con loro il potere di firmare un pacchetto è un privilegio esclusivo, da retribuire economicamente, e che dunque taglia fuori tutto il software libero.

----------

## otaku

e se davvero ci fosse una megascissione tra utenti open e closed?

tipo un muro elettronico di Redmond?  :Razz: 

comunque sarebbe davvero il colmo se dovessi portare il coputer a far "la modifica" hehhehe  :Wink: 

comunque sia, sicuramente quando l'utente medio italiano non potra: visionare la sua videoteca di divx taroccati

 gocare con l'ultimo sparatutto scaricato da winmx

 usare winmxallora vedrete come inizierà a cercare un modo per poter eludere quest'accrocco...

alla fine le protezioni esistono per essere aggirate  :Wink: 

scusate per i deliri, vado a dormire

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *otaku wrote:*   

> e se davvero ci fosse una megascissione tra utenti open e closed?
> 
> tipo un muro elettronico di Redmond? 
> 
> comunque sarebbe davvero il colmo se dovessi portare il coputer a far "la modifica" hehhehe 
> ...

 

temo che ci sia un punto che assolutamente non è chiaro: Palladium non fermerà assolutamente la pirateria. Anzi, semmai la incentiverà.

Perché? Perché, come è ben noto a tutti, basta che UNA persona al mondo venga in possesso di una copia sprotetta di un gioco/film/etc. che nel giro di poche ore quel file sarà in mano a migliaia di persone. La probabilità che ci sia almeno una persona che trovi il modo per ottenere una copia sprotetta di tutto è.... asintotica al 100%.

E come ho già detto prima, il DRM di microsoft non bloccherà i file "in chiaro" (se la gente si ritrovasse a non essere più in grado di vedere i video delle vacanze, allora sì che non comprerebbe più nulla).

Palladium avrà due effetti:

1)le copie pirata di windows e office continueranno a girare, ma saranno pesantemente menomate in quanto non potranno accedere a nessun contenuto DRM e non potranno fare girare alcun software originale che richieda DRM (videogiochi etc.), salvo eventuali modchip che però sono fattibili solo e unicamente se il sistema contiene dei bug, cosa affatto scontata.

2)i produttori di software indipendenti verranno spazzati via con un colpo di spugna: Windows Media Player, infatti, sarà l'unico software in grado di leggere i film e la musica normalmente acquistata; i player concorrenti, ed in particolare quelli liberamente scaricabili, si ritroveranno nella condizione di poter leggere solo i file in chiaro.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Ci tengo a far notare che non ho detto da nessuna parte "Microsoft": il trusted computing, in sé, è una cosa POSITIVA, in quanto intaccherà pesantemente -tra le altre cose- la diffusione di virus e spam

 

potrebbe anche essere una cosa positiva... comunque se dovesse avere largo successo vorrebbe dire che tutto l'hw venduto da adesso fino all'uscita dei drm varrebbe meno che 0. tanto poi satà inutile...

----------

## SilverXXX

Il trusted computing è sì positivi, ma va implementato inmaniera aperta (come il gpg) e non tenendo oscure le specifiche (come il css dei dvd, che sappiamo quanto ha ndurato, nonostante le loro affermazioni di sicurezza)

----------

## cagnaluia

secondo me se disabilito DRM, potrò anche far funzionare QUALSIASI software DRM.... è questione di tempo.. poco tempo.

Come tutte le cose.. Il software per DRM deve fare una richiesta per vedere se DRM è abilitato sul PC... sul BIOS.. dove volete.. nn importa.. quindi.. il linea teorica basterebbe far credere alla richiesta che DRM c'è! C'è ma è un fantoccio software... basta.. come per millemila altri programmi, che cercavano la key hardware dietro al porta parallela.. io la vedo così.. non vedo tutto questo dramma.. in relazione alla fisicità del DRM..

Per il resto e con il resto.. DRM è una grande feccia!

 :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

si e no...

aggirare il DRM con un SW (sempre che si possa) dubito sara' legale e non vedo perche' devo passare nell'illegalita'....

----------

## cagnaluia

 *xchris wrote:*   

> si e no...
> 
> aggirare il DRM con un SW (sempre che si possa) dubito sara' legale e non vedo perche' devo passare nell'illegalita'....

 

intando anche che eisiste la possibilità che questo sw.. sia legale e commercializzabile per quei S.O. che lo richiederebbero... ma questa ipotesi sarebbe veramente la feccia della feccia..

----------

## otaku

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> temo che ci sia un punto che assolutamente non è chiaro: Palladium non fermerà assolutamente la pirateria. Anzi, semmai la incentiverà.
> 
> Perché? Perché, come è ben noto a tutti, basta che UNA persona al mondo venga in possesso di una copia sprotetta di un gioco/film/etc. che nel giro di poche ore quel file sarà in mano a migliaia di persone. La probabilità che ci sia almeno una persona che trovi il modo per ottenere una copia sprotetta di tutto è.... asintotica al 100%.

 

si la penso anche io così, infatti col mio post volevo dire una cosa simile, per dirla tutta ci sono stati casi in cui alcuni prodotti sono stati disponibili su p2p prima che nei negozi (warcraft III e WinXP ad esempio), questo perché ci sono troppi interessi nella pirateria; dal ragazzino che si scarica l'ultima canzone ascoltata su mtv alla megaorganizzazione criminale che masterizza tutti i dvd e i divx che si trovano agli angoli delle strade...

con questo non voglio appoggiare comportamenti illeciti sia chiaro; anche se secondo il mio modesto parere anche vendere un DVD (o anche un CD musicale delle volte) a 30/35 dovrebbe essere punito a norma di legge

----------

## cagnaluia

 *otaku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> con questo non voglio appoggiare comportamenti illeciti sia chiaro; anche se secondo il mio modesto parere anche vendere un DVD (o anche un CD musicale delle volte) a 30/35 dovrebbe essere punito a norma di legge

 

siamo d'accordo!

brrr.. che rabbia...

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> secondo me se disabilito DRM, potrò anche far funzionare QUALSIASI software DRM.... è questione di tempo.. poco tempo.
> 
> Come tutte le cose.. Il software per DRM deve fare una richiesta per vedere se DRM è abilitato sul PC... sul BIOS.. dove volete.. nn importa.. quindi.. il linea teorica basterebbe far credere alla richiesta che DRM c'è! C'è ma è un fantoccio software... basta.. come per millemila altri programmi, che cercavano la key hardware dietro al porta parallela.. io la vedo così.. non vedo tutto questo dramma.. in relazione alla fisicità del DRM..

 

No.

In primo luogo, l'hardware key sulla parallela deve passare per il sistema operativo, che è sotto il tuo controllo e quindi può essere emulata. Col DRM, chi controlla l'OS è Microsoft, non sei tu.

In secondo luogo: come si fa a emulare le hardware key parallele e le vecchie schede satellitari SECA?

Semplice, si sniffa il traffico in transito e, poiché l'algoritmo di crittografia che utilizzano è patetico, si risale alle chiavi segrete. State tranquilli che non succederà col DRM...

Col DRM, il chip hardware verifica che tu non abbia toccato il OS, che a sua volta verifica il software applicativo, il tutto tramite crittografia. Quindi, salvo bug paurosi (leggi XBOX, PS, PS2) il sistema è matematicamente inviolabile.

Detto questo mi associo con xcrhis, non vedo perché dovrei passare nell'illegalità per poter vedere i film che ho COMPRATO usando linux.

----------

## SilverXXX

Un sistema di sicurezza perfetto non esiste, in quanto progettto da esseri imperfetti.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Un sistema di sicurezza perfetto non esiste, in quanto progettto da esseri imperfetti.

 

a parte la filosofia della frase.. sono d'accordissimo con te. 

In informatica, non esiste nulla di inviolabile. Come si è giunti a fare e completare un sistema di protezione, esiste sicuramente il modo di eluderlo!

Questa è una certezza! Metterla in pratica è sicuramente un lavoro difficile!

Ma ripeto: la mia domanda potrebbe anche essere questa:

E se vendessero un software (un hardware) per lo sblocco di DRM, su sistemi diversi da MS? Legalmente.

Perchè come dite: eludere sistemi di sicurezza è illegale.. ma per poter usare i nostri Linux.. qualcosa bisogna che inventino.. non possono escluderci!

----------

## SilverXXX

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> non possono escluderci!

 

Possono benissimo, se vogliono.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   non possono escluderci! 
> 
> Possono benissimo, se vogliono.

 

no! è troppo grande la macchina da fermare.. 

come fanno? 

Oltre alla MS... dovrebbero i produttori di processori, di schede madri... TUTTI, associarsi e dire: adottiamo DRM! 

No, nn ce la possono fare!

----------

## SilverXXX

Fanno che i creatori di hw si adeguano (dato che un hw su cui non girano contenuti multimediali non vende), i creatori e i provider di contenuti si adeguano (dato che i loro guadangi saranno protetti) e le specifiche, essendo chiuse e a pagamento, non sono utilizzabili su sw open source.

Semplice ed efficace.

E non sperate nei governi, ms sta cambiando le regole cercando di chiudere il protocollo smb (con doc a pagamento e non utilizzabili su sw open) e la ue non sta cambiando questi aspetti.

----------

## Simbul

Qui si parla di crack e modchip eccetera, ma il problema (che è già stato sollevato) è che non è assolutamente accettabile che io debba ricorrere a metodi illegali per fruire di qualcosa che ho acquistato legalmente.

Così come ad esempio non ha senso che quando compro un cd protetto non possa ad esempio farmi gli mp3 da mettere su un lettore portatile oppure ascoltarlo in alcuni vecchi lettori cd.

Questo DRM è certo un tentativo di arginare la pirateria, ma è anche un modo per Microsoft di rafforzare la sua posizione di monopolio. Come se ce ne fosse bisogno.

----------

## federico

Io non vedo il problema, penso che sara' una tecnolgia senza successo...

Quante sono le persone, linuxari a parte, che conoscete utilizzare solo software acquistata con regolare licenza? Tutta questa gente (50% almeno penso, stando bassi, del mercato totale) non avra' interesse in questa tecnologia (ma non vedo perche' dovrebbe averne anche chi e' nel giusto)

----------

## Frez

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Qui si parla di crack e modchip eccetera, ma il problema (che è già stato sollevato) è che non è assolutamente accettabile che io debba ricorrere a metodi illegali per fruire di qualcosa che ho acquistato legalmente.
> 
> 

 

Credo che nelle menti perverse dei legali degli "artisti", questo problema non si ponga: tu compri un CD ma non hai nulla in mano. Non sei proprietario di nulla. Non hai il diritto di farci quello che ti pare. Hai solo il diritto di sentire le canzoni (o vedere il film) solo nel modo che ti e' espressamente consentito. Se vogliamo piu' che di acquisto si tratta di "prestito"

Se potessero, probabilmente creerebbero "contenuti" che si autoeliminano dalla memoria cerebrale entro un quarto d'ora. Dopotutto l'opera non e' tua e non dovresti poterne mantenere il ricordo  :Confused: 

----------

## Simbul

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io non vedo il problema, penso che sara' una tecnolgia senza successo...
> 
> Quante sono le persone, linuxari a parte, che conoscete utilizzare solo software acquistata con regolare licenza? Tutta questa gente (50% almeno penso, stando bassi, del mercato totale) non avra' interesse in questa tecnologia (ma non vedo perche' dovrebbe averne anche chi e' nel giusto)

 

Ma il DRM non è che lo scegli consapevolmente... inizieranno a metterlo di default su tutti i nuovi PC in vendita, senza pubblicizzare la cosa o addirittura presentandola in modo positivo.

Poi ti faranno uno spot con Faletti sulla passerella dei pirati che sta per finire in pasto agli squali e poi arriva SuperDRM e lo salva, così anche chi aveva dei dubbi sarà sistemato.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## btbbass

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Poi ti faranno uno spot con Faletti sulla passerella dei pirati che sta per finire in pasto agli squali e poi arriva SuperDRM e lo salva, così anche chi aveva dei dubbi sarà sistemato. 

 

Il fatto è prorpio quello... far sapere alla gente che è una cosa negativa!!

Purtroppo nessuno al di fuori di Intel sa esattamente cosa è DRM, figuriamoci se chi usa il Pc per spedire mail o scrivere con Word ( in italia circa il 50% delle persone) sa o si interesserà mai della sua esistenza, e non per mancanza di volontà, ma per mancanza di 'conoscenza'..

Provate a parlare con chi non se ne intende, probabilmente non capirà nemmeno dov'è il problema, o al massimo allargherà le braccia e dirà: "Eh, beh, ma io che ci posso fare?"

Sono anche propenso a pensare però che non tutti i produttori di hardware si adatteranno.. figuriamoci, il mercato mondiale è così vasto e ci saranno talmente tante persone da non volere comprare una tecnoglogia del genere da creare un 'mercato parallelo' - già mi vedo i bollini sulle confezioni di hardware: DRMfree - speriamo non si debba venire a tanto!

----------

## federico

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Ma il DRM non è che lo scegli consapevolmente... inizieranno a metterlo di default su tutti i nuovi PC in vendita, senza pubblicizzare la cosa o addirittura presentandola in modo positivo.

 

Ma io utente ignaro che prendo un programma da un amico lo installo e non va, richiamo l'amico e mi assicura che va, ecc ecc, da utente ignaro lo riporto al negozio...

Sai quante ce ne saranno di queste uscite?

Per altro poi non penso sia legale vendere un sistema che limiti la liberta' di utilizzo senza che l'acquirente ne sia consapevole... E non parlo dei software pirata ma di linux ad esempio, io acquisto un pc per lavoro, e per lavoro magari uso linux, e questo pc non funziona, e poi vengo a scoprire che mi hanno venduto una macchina che e' bloccata intenzionalmente ma la cosa e' tenuta sotto segreto...

Sinceramente dubito della legalita' di questa azione...

----------

## Tiro

 *Simbul wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Io non vedo il problema, penso che sara' una tecnolgia senza successo...
> 
> Quante sono le persone, linuxari a parte, che conoscete utilizzare solo software acquistata con regolare licenza? Tutta questa gente (50% almeno penso, stando bassi, del mercato totale) non avra' interesse in questa tecnologia (ma non vedo perche' dovrebbe averne anche chi e' nel giusto) 
> 
> Ma il DRM non è che lo scegli consapevolmente... inizieranno a metterlo di default su tutti i nuovi PC in vendita, senza pubblicizzare la cosa o addirittura presentandola in modo positivo.
> ...

 

poi il neofita del computer che non è stupido dopo aver assaggiato l'amaro del pacco dice:"Eh!? caro negoziante...ridammi i soldi! e subito! io non ti ho pagato un computer per non farci niente!"

----------

## Lestaat

I problemi di fondo di tutto sto casino restano due e sono difficilmente superabili se non si superano le "tradizioni".

L'egemonia di M$ è dovuta all'ignoranza di fondo dell'utenza informatica che come sappiamo tutti si limita all'uso inconsapevole del computer.

Winzozz è ormai lo standard, rassegnamoci. Unica speranza sotto questo punto di vista è la comunità europea e l'idea tutta nostra di anti-trust (fortunatamente M$ è americana e forse le imprese europee non ci staranno a piegarsi).

Altro problema sono i diritti d'autore, causa massima di questa nuova tendenza al "controllo" dei fattacci miei sul mio PC.

Gli artisti in tutto questo baccano c'entrano ben poco e sono semplicemente schiavi della vecchia idea di "produzione".

Fino a qualche anno fa infatti per produrre e lanciare un disco si aveva la NECESSITA' di avere un etichetta: pagare lo studio di registrazione costava una cifra, pagari i tecnici per il montaggio, mixaggio e editing era proibitivo, stampare le copie e più di tutto distribuirle richiedeva un enorme sforzo in denaro.

Oggi tutto questo non servirebbe più ma le case discografiche o di produzione stanno ben attente a non farlo capire agli artisti non entrando intelligentemnte nel mercato digitale.

Mi spiego meglio.

Se le case discografiche entrassero davvero in modo intelligente nel mercato della musica digitale distribuita via internet gli artisti capirebbero immediatamente che non hanno più bisogno di loro e si produrrebbero da soli (la parte più costaso era ed è la distribuzione che via internet ovviamente non c'è più).

Modificare quest'atteggiamento purtroppo non è facile, una cosa trovo a favore di tutto ciò:

più si tira la corda più è facile che si spezzi!

Speriamo

PS

Ovviamente il tutto IMHO

----------

## gamberetto

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Così come ad esempio non ha senso che quando compro un cd protetto non possa ad esempio farmi gli mp3 da mettere su un lettore portatile oppure ascoltarlo in alcuni vecchi lettori cd.

 

Sembra assurdo anche a me: già i CD costano tanto... se in più non posso nemmeno ascoltarlo sul lettore del mio "vecchio" pentium4 cosa vado a comprarlo a fare?

Chi è che può mettersi a vendere prodotti multimediali se poi non garantisce all'utente di potarne fruire con la macchina che ha a disposizione: se il mio pc è abbastanza potente per vedermi un film perché dovrei spndere soldi per cambiarlo?

Spero che i primi a non accettare questa tecnologia siano i produttori software, multimediali e affini che altrimenti ridurrebbero il numero di utenti... spero  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sorchino

Qualcuno ha parlato anche di vari protocolli internet lato server mi pare...

Ma allo stesso modo non mi pare che windows domini il settore dei server...

Quindi?

----------

## pistodj

mah, che gli spezzino le gambine quello lo sperimo!! ma che il progetto intanto inizi acorrere secondo me e sicuro!!

----------

## Lestaat

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha parlato anche di vari protocolli internet lato server mi pare...
> 
> Ma allo stesso modo non mi pare che windows domini il settore dei server...
> 
> Quindi?

 

verissimo ma il mercato dei server è rivolto agli addetti ai lavori, normale che scelgano la cosa migliore e non quella più pubblicizzata.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Un sistema di sicurezza perfetto non esiste, in quanto progettto da esseri imperfetti.

 

Infatti ho detto "salvo bug".

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Oggi tutto questo non servirebbe più ma le case discografiche o di produzione stanno ben attente a non farlo capire agli artisti non entrando intelligentemnte nel mercato digitale.
> 
> Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> Se le case discografiche entrassero davvero in modo intelligente nel mercato della musica digitale distribuita via internet gli artisti capirebbero immediatamente che non hanno più bisogno di loro e si produrrebbero da soli (la parte più costaso era ed è la distribuzione che via internet ovviamente non c'è più).

 

Vangelo.

 *Frez wrote:*   

> Se vogliamo piu' che di acquisto si tratta di "prestito"
> 
> Se potessero, probabilmente creerebbero "contenuti" che si autoeliminano dalla memoria cerebrale entro un quarto d'ora. Dopotutto l'opera non e' tua e non dovresti poterne mantenere il ricordo

 

Senza necessità di cancellarti il cervello, con il DRM sarà possibile vendere prodotti che sono visionabili solo per un mese e poi sono da buttare, oppure solo tot volte, e sicuramente solo e unicamente sul primo PC in cui vengono inseriti (mercatino dell'usato? toglie introiti ai discografici, quindi DEVE MORIRE). 

E se cambi PC?

Probabilmente dovrai "rifare l'attivazione" come succede per Windows XP. *sospiro*

----------

## Kernel78

Riporto una notizia di P.I. Niente Palladium in Longhorn.

Questo non risolve il problema ma personalmente la trovo una situazione buffa.

Cmq se si parlasse di mercato globale non avrei dubbi che il drm riuscirebbe ad affermare ma non è così.

In giappone non usano troppo windows e nemmeno in asia e sono due mercati da non trascurare, uno molto forte e l'altro in grande crescita. Non penso che loro farebbero a meno di tutto quello che legalmente fanno sui loro pc.

----------

## =DvD=

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Riporto una notizia di P.I. Niente Palladium in Longhorn.
> 
> Questo non risolve il problema ma personalmente la trovo una situazione buffa.
> 
> Cmq se si parlasse di mercato globale non avrei dubbi che il drm riuscirebbe ad affermare ma non è così.
> ...

 

E cosa usano? =D

----------

## Kernel78

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Cmq se si parlasse di mercato globale non avrei dubbi che il drm riuscirebbe ad affermare ma non è così.
> 
> In giappone non usano troppo windows e nemmeno in asia e sono due mercati da non trascurare, uno molto forte e l'altro in grande crescita. Non penso che loro farebbero a meno di tutto quello che legalmente fanno sui loro pc. 
> 
> E cosa usano? =D

 

beh, in giappone va per la maggiore una versione localizzata di linux e anche in india, preferendo risparmiare al massimo, windows è scartato in favore del pinguino. Mi pare ovvio che tra un mercato già molto forte e uno in enorme crescita possiamo stare sicuri che continuerà ad esistere un bacino d'utenza slegato da windows che nessun produttore di hw sarà disposto a farsi scappare.

----------

## Lestaat

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Riporto una notizia di P.I. Niente Palladium in Longhorn.
> 
> Questo non risolve il problema ma personalmente la trovo una situazione buffa.
> 
> Cmq se si parlasse di mercato globale non avrei dubbi che il drm riuscirebbe ad affermare ma non è così.
> ...

 

In Cina c' il mitico RedFlag

Red Hat riscritto un po' mi pare....

----------

